# Dr. says my results are "normal"



## LucyBrownDog (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi there,

I'm looking for help and answers. A brief background: 43, female, have gained 20 lbs. in six months, on top of the 20 I've gained in the past year and a half. I used to be incredibly athletic (6 marathons, 3 full distance Ironman triathlons, sports my whole life) and never had a problem with low energy levels or chronic, debilitating fatigue until ~ five years ago. My mom had her thryoid removed completely and is on Synthroid and my grandmother had a goiter, so thyroid issues are in my family. Also, if it matters, autoimmune diseases are rampant on my mom's side of the family.

I've seen more doctors than I can count in the past five years because I'm so, so, so very tired. I feel like I have the flu many days. I don't exercise at all anymore - I can barely make it through a normal day (commuting, work, etc.). Sometimes I nap in my car at lunch. I'm always cold and sometimes have to wear two sweaters at work (desk job).

Docs off the top of my head I've seen: allergist, oncologist, gp about a million times (they think I'm a hypochondriac), naturopath, psychiatrist, gyno and now, ENT.

Last week, the ENT doc ordered a full thyroid panel. I walked out of his office and thought, "This is it. This will prove I'm not crazy and I can get back to my life." Until his office called yesterday and told me my results are "fine."

If my results are fine, why do I feel so bad? I'm in tears. I don't know what else to do or where to go. I'm only 43. I shouldn't feel like this.

Here are the results. Can you look at them and give your opinions?

TSH 2.1 (0.350 - 5.5)

T4 Free Direct 1.1 (0.9 - 1.8)

T3 Free 2.84 (2.3 - 4.2)

Anti-thyroglobulin <15 (<60)

Anti-thyroperoxidase <28 (<60)

Other, fairly recent tests:

I'm negative/not celiac - negative on the various iga tests

Vitamin B12 560 (193 - 986)

Folate Serum (folic acid) 12.3 (8.7 - 24.0)

I get that these are all "within range." If they are truly fine and normal for a person of my age, well, then...I have no idea what to do next. If they're not fine, can you recommend what doctor(s) I should go to or what my next steps could be?

Thank you. I appreciate your time and advice.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

You are experiencing what many of us have - a doctor who isn't listening to symptoms and not experienced at what the thyroid lab ranges really mean.



> TSH 2.1 (0.350 - 5.5)
> 
> T4 Free Direct 1.1 (0.9 - 1.8)
> 
> T3 Free 2.84 (2.3 - 4.2)


Most on this board report feeling best with a TSH closer to 1

Free T-4 toward 3/4 of range which for your range is 1.59

Free T-3 toward 3/4 of range which for your range is 3.74

Your Free's are nowhere close to either of those and I bet you don't feel well. Have you asked for a trial of thyroid replacement medications - just to see if it helps your symptoms? I would highly suggest asking for at least 25mcg to 50mcg.

Additional tests you should ask for is Ferritin and be sure to note when in your monthly cycle the test is drawn as it tends to be lowest after a cycle. Vitamin D is another.

Being low in either is going to add additional fatigue.

Hang in there - you are on the right path - now we just need to find you a doctor willing to give you a trial


----------



## Ihmsa40 (Jul 21, 2015)

I remember when I first went to the doctor to see about my thyroid - I felt like you do. They said my TSH was normal - which actually ment it was "in range". Looking back my TSH was actually 3.56....and way higher than it should have been to feel good. Still upset that I put my trust in them assuming that they knew what they were doing and it was not my thyroid even though all they ran was a TSH test. You have to be your own advocate - you know when something isn't right.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Substances not found in normal serum
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Oh, you poor dear. You are in dire need of thyroxine replacement and a good doctor.

Your Free T3 is in the basement! This is your energy source and when you don't have enough, you feel like a slug and also get very depressed. Info above on that!

And even though those antibodies are low; the fact is, you should have none. Providing info on that as well. Something is afoot.

It would be good for you to get an ultra-sound of your thyroid as well. This is not something to put off given your age and your family history.

Welcome to the board!!


----------



## LucyBrownDog (Oct 27, 2015)

Thank you so much for responding. I needed the affirmation that I'm not crazy and I'm not making this up! I feel crappy all.the.time.

Andros, thank you for the links. I'm checking them out right after I finish this.  I wanted to thank the three of you for responding, first.

I am getting a thyroid ultrasound tomorrow, so it's like the ENT doc knows what tests to order, just not the next steps or how to treat someone with my results.

Again, thank you all for responding. I'll keep you updated on what happens!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Please let us know about the ultra-sound!!! At least that is a step in the right direction. Glad you are seeing an ENT.

Hugs,


----------



## LucyBrownDog (Oct 27, 2015)

Following up: I had an ultrasound this morning and had the electronic transcription of the results (thru MyChart) within two hours. I waited to hear what the ENT doc had to say, and just got the call from his staff. Basically, I'm fine. Everything is normal.

I have two small nodules (very small, 3x5x6 mm) on the upper pole of my right lobe. My thyroid is also mildly enlarged.

The ENT doc suggested I get a sleep study. I've asked friends if they know of another doctor I can go to. I'm in the southwest suburbs of Chicago, so I'm hoping it won't be too difficult. In the meantime, I'm reading everything I can get my hands on.

Thanks again for listening and responding!


----------

